# Parrot java branch stand



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi do any of you guys know where the best place to get them is? Pet shops are asking between £200-£300 for them! I want one with the toys and bowls attached if possible or if not i can fit them myself. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Could make one yourself if your happy to add your own bowls and toys, that would a lot cheaper than buying one and you can choose the style of it


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

samurai said:


> Could make one yourself if your happy to add your own bowls and toys, that would a lot cheaper than buying one and you can choose the style of it


Where would i get the branch from?

Thanks


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

JPReptiles said:


> Where would i get the branch from?
> 
> Thanks


Any parrot safe types of tree, the are easy to make and the best thing is your bird can chew away, as opposed to a branch that they cannot,such as Java,manzanita, or find difficult to demolish. Down side is you will have to clear the shredded remains........all good,and one of the joys of owning a parrot!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

some rep shops sell java branches, or ebay. java branches aren't easy to get hold of but they are around. internet really is your best bet. 
or cut down half an apple tree and modify that.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

just a thought, both Rob Harvey specialist feeds and northern parrots have these Java wood screw in or stand based perches available online. I know that Northern had them on offer recently.

they are a great idea! it is very useful to birds to have a perch that has many shapes and diameters. it helps strengthen the foot and helps to stop cracks and wearing on the bottom of the foot.

good luck!

john


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought a Java tree from a bird show, got it cheaper than they wanted as I had cash and haggled ;-). But you can make your own climbing tree if you can go out and get bird safe branches, willow is great as you can bend it a bit. We made one out of a large plant tub, a thick Rowan tree branch as the trunk and then used willow branches.


----------

